# Heartbroken



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Be Mine was put to sleep this morning . He was not recovering from his diarrhea even though that had stopped and he was eating. He was still losing weight and yesterday became incontinent even though his stools were still solid. He ate supper at bedtime but this morning he was so cold and wet where he had soiled himself during the night  I took him to my emergency vet - fortunately my practice has its own out of hours service - but really did not think he would even survive the journey.
His temperature was so low that it did not register on the digital thermometer. He had a heart murmur and the vet thought there were other underlying issues too we thought it kindest to let him go 
RIP my tiny angel xxxxx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Lynn so sorry to hear you sad news. You've done it out of kindness.

Run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

so sorry to hear that lynn...you must be heart broken right now....loads and loads of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oh no, Lynn, how awful.....
The poor darling.

It was the kindest thing to do, but it is so devastating to lose them.....

Run free at the bridge, gorgeous one!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry Lynn, that's heartbreaking 

Sleep well little one xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lynn I'm so sorry 


RIP little one xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry.
Run free Be Mine x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awww Lynn, I am so deeply sorry. You gave your all, it just wasn't meant to be.

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge dear sweet baby. You were only here a short time and loved each and every moment of your life on earth.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Lynn I am so very sorry to read this  Run free beautiful boy,have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Heartbreaking news - so very sorry Lynn.

Have a good rest little one!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry to hear thi news Lynn. you must be devastated
RIP little one, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news of Be Mine  Thinking of you at this sad time ((((hugs)))) xxx

RIP Be Mine, run free at the bridge beautiful angel xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lynn I am sorry to hear about the loss of your little one. 
Sending you big Hugs xx
At rainbow the Angels will take good care of him for you.

R.I.P. Be Mine and run free at rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Lynn, big hugs xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry Lynn *big hugs* xxxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

That is very sad news  R.I.P


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You have tried so hard and worried so much about these little ones. Rip baby.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so very sorry  RIP little one xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Lynn! 

I was not prepared to read this, I'm so sorry!! :crying: We all know how dedicated you are, and that you will have given your all to help him, sadly he was just too good for this world 

Sending you an enormous ((((HUG)))) at this difficult time.

Sleep peacefully, darling baby, taken far too soon xXx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so sorry Lynn 

R.I.P little guy


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to read this. You must be absolutely devasted 

So sad 

((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending you hugs Lynn at this sad time.

RIP Little Baby. xxxxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this sad news. 
RIP little one.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Lynn, how absolutely heartbreaking for you... RIP little one :crying:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss Lynn


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Lynn I'm really sorry to read this, sleep tight little one. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind messages of support - I am still in tears and have yet to tell his slave to be  I only have her email address as she has always phoned me rather than the other way around. Tried looking her number up but she is ex-directory  I had emailed to tell her BeBe was ill but can't tell her this news by email  Just sent a message for her to call me .... I wonder if she already has an idea why 
Sorry to be rambling


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your kind messages of support - I am still in tears and have yet to tell his slave to be  I only have her email address as she has always phoned me rather than the other way around. Tried looking her number up but she is ex-directory  I had emailed to tell her BeBe was ill but can't tell her this news by email  Just sent a message for her to call me .... I wonder if she already has an idea why
> Sorry to be rambling


I can only imagine the heartache of that phonecall. What a horrible time for you all 

I hope it goes as well as it can xXx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am so very sorry, what an awful thing to have to deal with. It is tough enough to lose them at birth or very young, but to have go through that phase and watch them grow into individuals, only then to lose one is so very tough.
I know your own grief will be amplified by having to break the devastating news to his potential owner.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lynn I am so very sorry to hear that you have lost Be Mine, it must be heartbreaking for you, having kittens born the same time as your litter I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. 
This is a shock, I hope you manage to speak to his new mummy to be, she will be so upset about it too as she would have been getting quite excited. 
Take care, I will be thinking of you x

Rest in peace little boy x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had stillborns and one neo-natal death but this has devastated me  I know it had been my first litter I would not be carrying on and even now I am thinking of giving up.
He was a little poppet - my sons called him Derpy because he was a bit slower than the others - the heart murmur perhaps - but he was the sweetest boy and loved to be cuddled 
Can't believe that I only took these photos last weekend 
With his sister Kiss Me

Goodnight my sweetheart


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He was a gorgeous little boy Lynn, you did your best, you are a good breeder, I hope you don't give up breeding but I can understand how you are feeling right now. It is devastating...he was just so beautiful and sounded so loving too. x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this thread, so sorry for your loss. Nothing need be decided now, so give yourself time.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Lynn, so sorry to hear this. You did your absolute best for him and gave him every chance possible, and he was loved for every minuite he was on this earth. I know none of this will be of comfort now, but it will be once that first devatation has passed. (((((hugs)))))

RIP little boy xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Lyn. No words, just hugs.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So so sorry  I'm always in tears when one so young suddenly leaves us 

How heartbreaking, it all happened within just a short time 

RIP little BeBe xxxxxx


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Lynn, I am so so sorry to hear your news. He was a beautiful baby. I hope you can take comfort from your other little ones.

Sending hugs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have lost pups in a similar way over the years and it feels like your heart has been ripped out. So sad I hope you will feel a little better soon but it does take time, I know x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I know he was the sort of age (starting to wean) when problems can show up, but that's no consolation. And it's a horrible phone call you have to make as well. If it was me I'd be having a stiff drink and a big cry afterwards.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh Lynn 
I have just seen this and so incredibly sad for you  
Big hugs xxx

Sleep tight beautiful baby boy xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just spoken with his mum to be


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh Lynn that's so sad! I really feel for you but rest assured that little one is now safe at the bridge. Hugs from our house.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Rip little one


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't even bring myself to imagine what that was like 
Devastated for you Lynn.

You've had such a tough time lately, with one thing and another. Big hugs xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so so sorry Lynn, run free little one


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I've just spoken with his mum to be


Oh no, that had to be devastating for all.  Again so very sorry. How are you holding up?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Lynn I am so sorry, he's a little angel taken far too soon. Sending hugs x


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So so sorry 

Sleep tight Little boy

xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P sweet sweet baby,xxxxxx

sending you a hug Lynn xxxxxx


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

These threads always make me feel so sad. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Be Mine was put to sleep this morning . He was not recovering from his diarrhea even though that had stopped and he was eating. He was still losing weight and yesterday became incontinent even though his stools were still solid. He ate supper at bedtime but this morning he was so cold and wet where he had soiled himself during the night  I took him to my emergency vet - fortunately my practice has its own out of hours service - but really did not think he would even survive the journey.
> His temperature was so low that it did not register on the digital thermometer. He had a heart murmur and the vet thought there were other underlying issues too we thought it kindest to let him go
> RIP my tiny angel xxxxx


Oh Lynn I am so sorry to read this 
RIP Little one.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the little one! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.
Run free little one, knowing you were truly loved.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I've just spoken with his mum to be


That brought a tear to my eye  I can't bear to imagine how that felt :crying:

I'm sending you the biggest hug in the world!!! Spooks also sends you a big sloppy kiss (but hold your breath- he's just had White Fish Thrive!).

Goodnight little man, you were cherished and knew limitless love in your short life; you were one lucky chap xXx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to read this Lynn. RIP Be Mine (((((( big hugs)))))) 

Viv xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this. So terribly heartbreaking.
He was my favourite out of that litter--he had a cute little face. It sounds like what happened with our Freja and Kirby. You feel so powerless as they just waste away like that and our vet didn't know what might have caused it. 

Big hugs from across the pond. Run free little guy at the Bridge---may all the lost angels of PF greet you and show you the best places to chase butterflies in the sweet sunshine.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry to read this Lynn, thinking of you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so sad Lynn - big hugs.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry Lynn.
RIP Be Mine xXx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Lynn, it's upsetting just to read I can't even imagine how you must feel. Take care of yourself.


RIP little guy xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry Lynn​
RIP little man​


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Lynn i am so so sorry , how absolutely devastating .... 

Poor little boy , no more suffering , just peace and joy at the bridge (((( hugs))))


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to read that 
Hugs for you!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this sad news. (Hugs) sometimes these things just happen and theres never any reason for it, I am truely sorry x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Run free at the bridge beautiful paws xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry Lynn. RIP little one


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss x

RIP sweet baby


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that, I was hoping I had, had enough bad luck to cover all of us for this season x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear this and hope you are ok x


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

What a heartbreaking loss. My thoughts are with you. 

RIP little kit


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Lynne I've only just seen this, how heart breaking  I'm sorry Run Free Be Mine xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that there was nothing that could be done for him.
Run free little one.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Im so so sorry Lyn thinking of u x


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Hope you are all doing as OK as possible. x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Lynn

Im in tears just reading xxx

Hugs to you all.

Run free little one, keep chasing those butterflies Be Mine xxx

Ive just realised, im here, sitting in the raised flower bed area where my beautiful Suki is, say hi to her for me Be Mine and she'll keep chasing those butterflies with you, keeping you safe xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't want to start a new thread for this but I have just lost My Girl 
The kittens went for their 9 week vaccinations yesterday and we decided that it would be best to leave hers as she was still a long way behind the others and my vet also found a slight heart problem. She had lost a lot of weight like Be Mine but had been putting it back on very well since the weekend. She was even starting to play a little more but this morning I came down to find her lying in the litter tray, barely alive 
Rushed her straight to the vet and he was shocked at the difference between seeing her yesterday and how she was this morning. We did the best thing we could for her and now she is playing over the Rainbow Bridge with Be Mine 
Sleep tight my angels


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lynn I am so very sorry to hear this, can't believe you have lost this little one too, you must be heartbroken, it brings a lump to my throat just thinking about them, it must be too hard to take in right now. At 9 weeks old you just don't expect this to happen, you must be devastated. 
Take care and we are thinking of you, this is just so sad. 
Rest in peace My girl x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh Lynn   

I'm truly devastated for you :crying: :crying:

Huge hugs 
Run free with your brother my Girl xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Lynn, So sorry, you must be heartbroken 

RIP My Girl xXx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just saw this awful news on Facebook; I don't know what to say- words will offer little comfort at this terrible time 

I shed a tear today for your angels. It's just so unfair :crying:

Sending you my sincerest and most heartfelt condolences. I can't imagine how much you must be hurting xXx

Sleep well, My Girl. Join Be Mine and chase butterflies in the sunshine x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no words that will help your sorrow. I am sorry for both your losses, so sudden and so young. Best wishes in this difficult time x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh goodness I am so so sorry... I can't imagine how you are feeling. :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am still in tears. I can't believe how quickly this happened. Both the vet I saw on Sunday (a different one from my usual vet but from the same practice) and my usual vet today think there was a physical abnormality which hadn't shown up immediately. Both babies had abnormal heart beats but my own vet thinks they had a digestive abnormality and weren't processing solid food properly.
I am just devastated, my little princess is gone.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry Lynn, this is devastating news  my thoughts are with you at this horrible time. At least she's with her brother now and they can stick together across the bridge


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry, what an awful thing to happen you poor thing. Sleep tight little ones. xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry Lynn. I just don't know what to say only that you know we are all here for you on pet forums.
At these sad times it is nice to know that you have friends that understand your pain.

R.I.P Little princess and have fun playing with your little Brother at the Nurse in Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Lynn I am so upset for you, you must be devastated. Another little angel gone to the summerlands too soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm lost for words Lynn  I am so very sorry that you have lost your little girl.
Sometimes life is just so cruel 
Run free little one your beautiful brother is waiting for you at the bridge xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am in tears after reading this very sad news on facebook, im so sorry Lynn, sending you a big hug,

run free at rainbow bridge baby girl with your brother,xxxxx_


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't know how I've missed this thread but so, so sorry to hear you have lost your angels Lynn. You must be absolutely devastated, thoughts are with you, try to look after yourself x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Poor babies and poor you. RIP little ones and play happily together.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor babies xxxx


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.:crying:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn  I am so so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news of My Girl  my thoughts are with you at this sad time ((((hugs)))) xxx

RIP My Girl, run free at the bridge with your brother and look after each other xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Lynn I am so terribly sorry.i don't know what to say. RIP My Girl 

Viv xx


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear that lynn. Horrible, horrible news and I can imagine that you are completely heartbroken.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Again my deepest condolences. I know how your heart is breaking. Please know we are all here for you.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am so so so sorry you have lost your little girl too lynn, run free little one.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That is truly tragic Lynn   xx

RIP beautiful babies, now you can play together again xxxxxxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry to read of your losses, so young and so close together too, RIP babies x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Lynn wasn't that the babe you were planning on keeping? I feel so sad for you I just can't imagine how you are feeling :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

How devastating - after all your hard work and love to bring them safely into the world.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking of you at this very sad time, and sending you hugs.

RIP Little Baby xxxxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. This must be so devastating for you. All I can say is take some comfort in the fact that they are together at the Bridge now. My fingers are crossed that the others stay healthy and keep growing and thriving. 

RIP My Girl


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

(((( Lynn )))) ...... So so sorry Lynn , truly devastating news , after Be Mine , now your little girl ..... I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling ... Take Care xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry to hear this sad news about your little babies

Sleep peacefully little ones xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry lyn such a terrible shock.Rip little babies so sorry lyn.

I hant help but wonder if it has something to do with the panacur cause this is how my kittens went after using it they would hardly eat and very weak 2 kittens had no symptoms 2 kittens got very ill one of those pulled through but one we had to have pts due to it being very weak.

keep your chin up lyn im thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Lynn no . I just logged in to f/b 

Other than saying im sorry, im at a loss what to say, I cant even begin understand, such young kittens

Sending.you loads of hugs xxx

Run free at the bridge My Girl, be at one with Be Mine xxx

Run free sweetheart xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> So sorry lyn such a terrible shock.Rip little babies so sorry lyn.
> 
> I hant help but wonder if it has something to do with the panacur cause this is how my kittens went after using it they would hardly eat and very weak 2 kittens had no symptoms 2 kittens got very ill one of those pulled through but one we had to have pts due to it being very weak.
> 
> keep your chin up lyn im thinking of you.xxxx


Just in case I will be looking for an alternative wormer - do you use Milbemax instead and from what age if you do?
ETA - thank you all for your kind words here and on FB. I am still in shock and so upset. Mai Tai keeps standing guard over the remaining two


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Lynn

That last sentence and for you to see her looking must be so hard for both of you xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Just in case I will be looking for an alternative wormer - do you use Milbemax instead and from what age if you do?
> ETA - thank you all for your kind words here and on FB. I am still in shock and so upset. Mai Tai keeps standing guard over the remaining two


Oh bless lyn poor girl 

I do use mm lyn.

I heard you can get mm kitten and worm from 6 weeks which to me sounds ideal as if mum is upto date I don't feel they need it before 6 weeks but others may feel different.xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so sorry Lynn it must be devastating for you and Mai Tai.

Big Hugs to you both.

RIP little ones.xxx 

:crying::crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't use the panacur before 6 weeks either so will definitely get the Milbemax - the big girls have that anyway so can just get a kitten one as well.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread. I'm so shocked that you've lost My Girl too; you must be devastated Lynn. 

Being a devoted slave to Siam/Oris myself, I simply can't imagine how you would cope with this. I feel so upset for you, so God knows how you must be feeling 

I'm so, so sorry to read this ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry to read this sad news. you must be completely devastated and poor Mai Tai must be beside herself not knowing what has happened to her babies.
RIP little babies, taken far to soon xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

i am so so sorry to hear your news :'(
take comfort knowing they wont be in pain
and will be at peace x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am so very sorry to hear of this loss.
RIP


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry to read of the loss of 2 of your beautiful babies  RIP little ones.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 

I use Milbemax kitten, beginning at 6 or 8 weeks. Have never had a cat or kitten with worms and see no need to start before that age when parents are up to date.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

O no, not anotherone of the babies.......
I am so very sorry for you.

Did they both die after you treated them with panacur?
There were a number of reports of ailing and dying kittens after panacur treatments a couple oft months ago. It was said to be related to particular batch numbers, but it makes me wonder if there is some standard ingredient in panacur that is dangerous to young kittens.
If so, why is this not generally known, and if it is a fault in particular batches, why haven't they been recalled......

These poor kittens......
And all these poor owners losing them.....


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my days. Sending lots and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your losses  Can't even imagine how you are feeling (((hugs)))


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this sad loss.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Terrible news - so sorry to hear 
RIP little ones


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sorry for your loss.. sending big hugs x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

I've only just seen you lost another little one, it's absolutely devastating, I'm so sorry Lynn     xxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Lynn Iv just caught up!! I am so sorry for your loss xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lynn I'm so sorry, don't often come in the breeding section so hadn't realised you lost another baby, you must be devastated.


RIP little ones, you can now play together at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

